# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Hà Hồ hấp dẫn ngay cả khi giản dị

## honglinh

*Không cần những bộ cánh lộng lẫy hay trang phục sexy khoe 3 vòng hòng quyến rũ đám đông, Hà Hồ luôn cuốn hút nhiều ánh mắt dõi theo dù cô ăn vận đơn giản và make-up chỉ phớt qua.* 
 
  
Xuất phát điểm là người mẫu, Hà Hồ luôn chứng minh gout thẩm mỹ nổi bật của mình so với những ca sĩ khác. Dù ở trên sân khấu hay đi dự tiệc, Hà Hồ rất biết cách khiến hình ảnh thu hút đám đông.

 
  Giản dị với áo thun chấm bi và quần jean bó sát, Hà Hồ cuốn hút nhiều ánh nhìn.

 
 Nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh hiện là nhạc sĩ hòa âm khá nổi tiếng tại Sài Gòn, đang hợp tác làm album cho nhiều ca sĩ. Anh cũng là người sáng tác nhiều ca khúc hay, trong đó có _Yêu thương nhạt nhòa_ được Hà Hồ thể hiện thành công. Anh cũng chính là người cùng Hà Hồ biên tập album _Tìm lại giấc mơ._ 

 
 Đến tham dự buổi khai trương quán cà phê của nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh, Hà Hồ dành nhiều thời gian trò chuyện và hỏi thăm ông chủ.

 
 Ở hàng ghế khách mời, cô nhiệt tình vỗ tay và reo hò cho các ca sĩ đàn em 

 
 Phương Vy xuất hiện với trang phục giản dị và khỏe khoắn. Idol này cũng có nhiều dự án âm nhạc hợp tác cùng nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh.

 
 Đã khá lâu Quốc Thiên mới xuất hiện ở những buổi tiệc. Cùng đến tham dự buổi khai trương còn có ca sĩ Quốc Minh và Anh Khang.

 
  Anh Khang cũng mang đến không khí khá sâu lắng và ấm cúng qua một bản pop ballad. 

 
  Phương Vy và Quốc Thiên ở phía dưới ủng hộ nhiệt tình

 
  Trà My Idol xuất hiện với một màu đỏ chói từ tóc đến trang phục. Cô và Phương Vy trò chuyện rất rôm rả.

 
  Hai chân dài Vietnam Next Top Model Đàm Thu Trang và Diệp Lâm Anh chăm chú dõi theo phần trình diễn của các ca sĩ đồng nghiệp.

 
 Nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh bên dàn mỹ nhân

 
 Ca sĩ Trịnh Thăng Bình và Lương Bích Hữu vừa trò chuyện vừa ăn uống vui vẻ 

 
  Nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh bối rối trước đám đông khi phát biểu cảm xúc về ngày khai trương TC Coffee. Mong muốn có một sân chơi âm nhạc dành cho bạn trẻ đam mê ca hát nhưng chưa có cơ hội thể hiện mình, Hoàng Anh đã mở quán cafe kết hợp phòng trà. Những người tới đây sẽ được hát live với ban nhạc.

 
  Một nhóm nhạc tự phát với 3 cây guitar và 1 thành viên nước ngoài chơi trống khá ấn tượng cũng trình diễn trong ngày khai trương quán cafe của nhạc sĩ Hoàng Anh.  



 ​  *A.S*  ​

----------

